# Should we drink Starbucks?



## Matthew1344 (Sep 13, 2014)

Starbucks supports gay "marriage". Should we give them buisness? What are your thoughts on this and other issues like it?


----------



## earl40 (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll drink it but usually do not because I have a scruple about paying so much for a cup of coffee.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 13, 2014)

How do you know that the guy at the local farmer's market doesn't give 10% of the $$ you gave him for the vegetables he's selling to Planned Parenthood? 

The only way to be 100% sure you don't support an objectionable entity in today's culture is to be 100% self sustaining.


----------



## Philip (Sep 13, 2014)

Is it advisable? That's really up to you. For me, Sbux is sometimes just more convenient. Do I agree with their politics? No, but then again if I only shopped at businesses whose politics and view of morality I agreed with, I'd be starving here in New England. There are certainly places with better coffee which don't support gay rights, but not in Massachusetts.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 13, 2014)

Ditto to the expense but if one makes this a "should not" rather than a I "choose not," that sort of principle is impossible to follow consistently; there are not enough Reformed Christians selling food and clothing and housing.


----------



## arapahoepark (Sep 13, 2014)

earl40 said:


> I'll drink it but usually do not because I have a scruple about paying so much for a cup of coffee.



That is the main reason I don't support starbucks either. I have to have coffee when I wake up before I go out the door so going to starbucks if out of the question.


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 13, 2014)

I need not check the belief systems of other merchants before I buy goods from them. While buying from other Christians is a good thing, we are not limited to only doing business with other believers.


----------



## PreservedKillick (Sep 13, 2014)

I have an objection to over-roasted coffee beans and bitter (rather than strong) coffee. 

More seriously, as a personal matter, I become wary of participating in any easier boycott like Starbucks when I consider the percentage of purchased items in my home and classroom stamped "Made in China," and the persecution meted out to God's people by that government. (This is merely a personal scruple--I respect others' decisions to prayerfully boycott what they wish.)


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 13, 2014)

I like Starbucks French Roast beans, grind them fresh and make it strong. I buy bags cheap at Costco in bulk, but I rarely go to a SBUX coffee stand. If I do, it is only to get drip coffee to go.

If I opposed every entity that supports homosexual marriage, I'd have to quit paying my Washington State taxes. 

For what it's worth, the local Starbucks places gladly welcome people who gather together for Bible studies over coffee. It's become quite the popular venue for a number of local Christians--go figure.


----------



## jambo (Sep 13, 2014)

I had a similar thought recently when the Travel Lodge group of hotels removed all Gideons bibles from their hotel rooms. We have sometimes stayed in Travel Lodges so I decided then to do so no more. However a couple of days later I found myself advising a visitor to use a rival hotel chain instead because of this. I then felt convicted by the thought that it is never right to blackmail the world we are trying to reach.

I would drink coffee from the place that sells the nicest, regardless of their beliefs


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 13, 2014)

VictorBravo said:


> I like Starbucks French Roast beans, grind them fresh and make it strong. I buy bags cheap at Costco in bulk, but I rarely go to a SBUX coffee stand. If I do, it is only to get drip coffee to go.
> 
> If I opposed every entity that supports homosexual marriage, I'd have to quit paying my Washington State taxes.
> 
> For what it's worth, the local Starbucks places gladly welcome people who gather together for Bible studies over coffee. It's become quite the popular venue for a number of local Christians--go figure.



I agree. Ere long, there will hardly be a large corporation in the country that does not support it. (I haven't checked lately but that may pretty much be the case now except for Chick-fil-a and Hobby Lobby and maybe a handful of others.) Some corporations have essentially been supporting some form of it since the 1990's.


----------



## MarieP (Sep 13, 2014)

Pergamum said:


> I need not check the belief systems of other merchants before I buy goods from them. While buying from other Christians is a good thing, we are not limited to only doing business with other believers.



My thoughts exactly! And, for you, I imagine there's not much of choice out there in the bush!


----------



## Miss Marple (Sep 13, 2014)

I think there is a difference between Starbucks and the Farmer's Market guy, in that Starbucks announces and pursues and promotes homosexual stuff openly and publicly. 

If the Farmer's Market guy had homo marriage signs or was wearing. "Gay and proud" t-shirt or something, I would not buy his carrots. He has made his marketing decisions. I make mine.

I don't buy Starbucks. I don't say it's a sin. I just like to utilize my influence as a consumer to influence the world as best I can.


----------



## Reformed Roman (Sep 13, 2014)

I meet at Starbucks for discipleship, mentorship, and accountability with my Pastor every week. Last week while doing this a man asked us to pray for his daugther, and we got into a gospel centered conversation. It didn't have the best result, my pastor tried to inquire about his church life, and it seems like he was criticizing every church he has went to. My Pastor knew several of the men he was criticizing, and knew them as good Pastors, so he tried to inquire more, but the man had to go. My point is not only is it a fairly quiet environment and a good environment to study for free on wifi, but openly discussing the gospel there has led to good fruit.

If you remember the hobby lobby lawsuit going on, they seem to have some type of issue supporting abortion through their taxes, and providing certain abortion ish benefits to their employees. There are a few other businesses fighting with hobby lobby, but several businesses are not fighting. Many stores we shop at daily. I agree with most, that if we didn't shop at secular businesses we would be really limited in our options, and many of us would starve.


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647 (Sep 14, 2014)

Miss Marple said:


> I think there is a difference between Starbucks and the Farmer's Market guy, in that Starbucks announces and pursues and promotes homosexual stuff openly and publicly.
> 
> If the Farmer's Market guy had homo marriage signs or was wearing. "Gay and proud" t-shirt or something, I would not buy his carrots. He has made his marketing decisions. I make mine.
> 
> I don't buy Starbucks. I don't say it's a sin. I just like to utilize my influence as a consumer to influence the world as best I can.



Joining with the minority voice here, no, I have identified (as best I'm able) companies that have made it policy and openly (either through press or through their public records) support blatantly sinful things (homosexuality, p0rnography, abortion, etc.) and do not patronize them. A good deal of my homework is through 2nd Vote, an app available. As best I am able, when someone makes it a point to openly hitch their wagon to some perversion, I give them less money to be able to fund it. Some tricks? Buy from mom and pops, for products that are produced by companies with openly wicked agendas you can purchase it from 2nd hand stores (there is a food pantry here were I purchase Starbucks once and again- after they've gone to these resale shops, the parent corporation has already written them off their books and they get no money from you,) grow your own, shop at Christian businesses like Chik-Fil-A and Hobby Lobby, buy generics (typically too small and uninterested to outwardly aligning themselves with much of anything.)


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 14, 2014)

As has been noted _ad nauseam_, Christians can frequent the businesses of pagans. 

However, as has been pointed out by a few here: Starbucks not only flaunts its support of immoral causes, it openly mocks Christians and has actually said they don't want our business. Of course, they scornfully jeer as they say it because they know that Christians are not as committed to our cause as they are to theirs, and so they know we'll continue to buy their products. 

We give them millions of dollars a year in business and lament the very activism that we're funding. 

Even Demetrius (Acts 19:24ff) understood that Christianity had financial implications for his business - Christians wouldn't buy things associated with paganism - and so perceived a threat to his livelihood. Too bad Christians are no longer known for making marketplace decisions on the basis of their commitment to Christ. We've all but lost a voice in the political sphere. But the marketplace is perhaps the place where our voices can be heard the loudest.
Indeed, in our world the marketplace is where the battle is waged so viciously: this is why the homosexual proponents so aggressively boycott not only the business they oppose, but they extend their boycott to anyone who does business with the initial company.

But again, we're no longer known as people who make economic decisions based upon our commitment to Christ. Apparently, Acts 19 was a long time ago...


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647 (Sep 14, 2014)

SolaScriptura said:


> As has been noted _ad nauseam_, Christians can frequent the businesses of pagans.
> 
> However, as has been pointed out by a few here: Starbucks not only flaunts its support of immoral causes, it openly mocks Christians and has actually said they don't want our business. Of course, they scornfully jeer as they say it because they know that Christians are not as committed to our cause as they are to theirs, and so they know we'll continue to buy their products.
> 
> ...



A word well said, Ben.


----------



## Edward (Sep 14, 2014)

SolaScriptura said:


> As has been noted ad nauseam, Christians can frequent the businesses of pagans.
> 
> However, as has been pointed out by a few here: Starbucks not only flaunts its support of immoral causes, it openly mocks Christians and has actually said they don't want our business. Of course, they scornfully jeer as they say it because they know that Christians are not as committed to our cause as they are to theirs, and so they know we'll continue to buy their products.
> 
> ...



Preach it, brother.


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 14, 2014)

Good points. A Starbucks has opened in Perth, but there are plenty other good coffee shops to frequent, including Caffe Nero 

I already avoid products like Ben and Jerrys' that I am aware are involved in this gay politicking. 

Would it be wise to also send a them a letter telling about one's position and sharing the Gospel with them?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 14, 2014)

SolaScriptura said:


> Starbucks not only flaunts its support of immoral causes, it openly mocks Christians and has actually said they don't want our business.



That's the thing. I have never seen any of this in person, anywhere. Even in Starbucks headquarters in Seattle.

How far do I have to dig to find out about this? I don't frequent many websites on the topic.


----------



## Miss Marple (Sep 14, 2014)

They, as a corporation, signed an official brief to the U.S. Congress asking for recognition of homosexual "marriage."


----------



## Philip (Sep 14, 2014)

SolaScriptura said:


> Even Demetrius (Acts 19:24ff) understood that Christianity had financial implications for his business - Christians wouldn't buy things associated with paganism - and so perceived a threat to his livelihood.



Specifically Christians wouldn't buy his idols. I was in a Starbucks the other day, and I may have missed it, but I didn't see any idols being sold (I suppose French Press brewing is an arguable case, but I digress). It was not buying from Demetrios that was problematic, but what he was selling. Now if you want to argue that Starbucks is selling a pagan lifestyle in its coffee, fine. But the comparison with Acts 19 has little bearing on where we buy coffee.



SolaScriptura said:


> We give them millions of dollars a year in business and lament the very activism that we're funding.



Presumably I was wrong to have worked for them for a while as well. After all, I was selling them my labour. I'm sorry, but when many of the products we use daily are made in countries which actively persecute the church, this objection rings a bit hollow.


----------



## nick (Sep 14, 2014)

Great question. I've asked similar things along the way. I agree with Chris.

Side note: you'd never be able to use a computing device if you based your usage/purchases on worldview.


----------



## ChristGraceText (Sep 14, 2014)

Philip said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > Even Demetrius (Acts 19:24ff) understood that Christianity had financial implications for his business - Christians wouldn't buy things associated with paganism - and so perceived a threat to his livelihood.
> ...



I tend to side here with you Phillip. I currently am a shift manager at a Starbucks (and in my area Starbucks employes many seminary students). The company has been very kind to my family and I. I've never had issues being a Christian, proclaiming Christ or engaging coworkers and regulars in spiritual conversations. I know of at least two store managers in my district that are firm evangelical believers as well. 

If Christians begin to boycott companies because of their unbiblical beliefs and/or agenda, then coffee is not the only thing you'll be looking for. I hope none of you were using an Apple product to comment to this thread


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 15, 2014)

ChristGraceText said:


> I hope none of you were using an Apple product....



Microsoft was a big supporter of the referendum that legalized homosexual marriage in the State of Washington.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 15, 2014)

Philip said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > Even Demetrius (Acts 19:24ff) understood that Christianity had financial implications for his business - Christians wouldn't buy things associated with paganism - and so perceived a threat to his livelihood.
> ...




24 For a man named Demetrius, a silversmith, who made silver shrines of Artemis, brought no little business to the craftsmen. 25 _*These he gathered together, with the workmen in similar trades*_, and said, “Men, you know that from this business we have our wealth."

He's not just refering to the makers of idols, but to the entire "industrial complex" surrounding idolatry. If you want to adopt a myopic view of idolatry, that's your business. But I'm convinced that Romans 1 reveals homosexual behavior to itself be indicative of idolatry.

Again, it isn't that Starbucks is a pagan company. It's that it is a pagan company that openly scorns Christians. And yet we continue to give them our business. They snicker because they know our "moral indignation" won't rise to the level of actually taking a stand. 
"Shame on you for supporting immorality and for belittling and mocking the moral framework that has been set in motion by our Creator... here's my money... now please hand me my latte frapucino! And don't you forget that lesson I taught you! What? I'm short a nickel? Oh... here's the rest of the money I owe you."

Sigh... if we only had the same degree of conviction that our opponents possess.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 15, 2014)

Philip said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > We give them millions of dollars a year in business and lament the very activism that we're funding.
> ...



To the first part about working for them... is this supposed to be an argument? What you write is simply an example of self-serving bias, it is no argument. Perhaps you were wrong. (Gasp!)

So... in your mind shopping from a specific company that we know not only celebrates godlessness but belittles our faith is the same as going to (some random store) and buying something that is made in a country with over 1Billion people, and millions of companies, with some of these being companies that use prison labor... and some of these prison laborers are our Brothers and Sisters? See, if one could point me to the specific (foreign) company that is profiting from persecution by virtue of them using prison labor, then I would stop buying their goods in a heartbeat.

To say that "the nation persecutes" therefore all companies in the nation are immoral is like saying "the US sanctions abortion, therefore every taxpaying entitee is immoral." That is way too broadly painted. 

But in Starbucks case, we've got something key: specificity.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 15, 2014)

So what exactly is the difference between Starbucks, Apple and Microsoft as far as the point in contention?


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 15, 2014)

SolaScriptura said:


> It's that it is a pagan company that openly scorns Christians.



I asked this before: where do I have to look to see this? I have not seen it anywhere I've been.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 15, 2014)

SolaScriptura said:


> Again, it isn't that Starbucks is a pagan company. It's that it is a pagan company that openly scorns Christians. And yet we continue to give them our business. They snicker because they know our "moral indignation" won't rise to the level of actually taking a stand.



They also know that a lot of the folks who they would deride as "Bible beaters" would never set foot in one of their establishments regardless of their views on this issue.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 15, 2014)

NaphtaliPress said:


> So what exactly is the difference between Starbucks, Apple and Microsoft as far as the point in contention?



Or Firefox? 



VictorBravo said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > It's that it is a pagan company that openly scorns Christians.
> ...



I remember seeing it somewhere within the past 2 years or so, but I cannot remember where.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 15, 2014)

Did Firefox support the referendum too?


Pilgrim said:


> Or Firefox?





VictorBravo said:


> Microsoft was a big supporter of the referendum that legalized homosexual marriage in the State of Washington.


----------



## thbslawson (Sep 15, 2014)

I'll agree with what some others have said here. If I were to avoid every business that supports immoral causes and beliefs here in Portlandia, then I'd have to basically move away.

A group from our church frequently meets at a local Starbucks for Bible study and other small group get togethers, and they're very happy to have us. One time the manager even walked up to us afterward and gave us some free drink coupons saying how she appreciated that we always cleaned off our table and put our chairs back nicely.


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 15, 2014)

Pilgrim said:


> I remember seeing it somewhere within the past 2 years or so, but I cannot remember where.



Well, I took some time to try to find something. I came up with websites saying Howard Schultz is an evil New York murdering Jew, that he has told Christians "to go to....", etc.

But the only factual thing I've come across is his statement at a 2013 shareholders' meeting responding to complaints about Starbucks's support of the Washington referendum:



> At that point the audience interrupted in cheers and applause. Then Schultz concluded, “If you feel, respectfully, that you can get a higher return than the 38% you got last year, it’s a free country. You can sell your shares in Starbucks and buy shares in another company. Thank you very much.” More cheers.



Howard Schultz to Anti-Gay-Marriage Starbucks Shareholder: 'You Can Sell Your Shares' - Forbes

Another reference to the incident: Did Starbucks CEO Really Say, 'We Don't Want Your Business'?

I don't have time to track down the positions of all CEOs of various companies. I do disregard websites or email blitzes that misrepresent even my enemies' statements. 

Now if someone has something else, fine. I'd like to see it. Otherwise, Starbucks is no different from any of the other many corporations, governments, or agencies of government (US Army?--extending marriage benefits to homosexual "spouses").


----------



## earl40 (Sep 15, 2014)

True providential story. I am in Los Angeles with my wife for a conference and the hotel room did not have a coffee maker. So I went against my scruple and paid $5 bucks for two regular cups of coffee (no foo foo coffee for me). As I walk in the room with the coffee I drop my coffee on the ground. Now I really have a problem with dropping my Starbucks WHICH I PAID 5 bucks for. Well it was $2.50 since I did not drop my wife's coffee. 

Now I have to get over the scruple of paying $38 dollars a day for parking which I already broke.


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 15, 2014)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Did Firefox support the referendum too?



Mozilla/Firefox fired its CEO last April because he personally supported a 2008 California referendum against homosexual marriage.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 15, 2014)

Well, at least Firefox is free and I got it long before that happened! I just want to know if this is not up to personal discretion free of browbeating, what is the rule exactly and where are the lines drawn?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 15, 2014)

"All things are lawful, but not all things are profitable. All things are lawful, but not all things edify. Let no one seek his own good, but that of his neighbor. Eat anything that is sold in the meat market without asking questions for conscience’ sake; for the earth is the Lord’s, and all it contains. If one of the unbelievers invites you and you want to go, eat anything that is set before you without asking questions for conscience’ sake. But if anyone says to you, “This is meat sacrificed to idols,” do not eat it, for the sake of the one who informed you, and for conscience’ sake; I mean not your own conscience, but the other man’s; for why is my freedom judged by another’s conscience? If I partake with thankfulness, why am I slandered concerning that for which I give thanks?

"Whether, then, you eat or drink or whatever you do, do all to the glory of God. Give no offense either to Jews or to Greeks or to the church of God; just as I also please all men in all things, not seeking my own profit but the profit of the many, so that they may be saved."

*I Corinthians 10:23-33; NASB

*Speaking for myself only, I've swallowed way too many camels to be excessively straining at gnats. 

The take away here is, do not sin against your own conscience.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 15, 2014)

VictorBravo said:


> I like Starbucks French Roast beans, grind them fresh and make it strong. I buy bags cheap at Costco in bulk, but I rarely go to a SBUX coffee stand. If I do, it is only to get drip coffee to go.
> 
> If I opposed every entity that supports homosexual marriage, I'd have to quit paying my Washington State taxes.
> 
> For what it's worth, the local Starbucks places gladly welcome people who gather together for Bible studies over coffee. It's become quite the popular venue for a number of local Christians--go figure.



Part of what we have to deal with in our culture is the ecumenicalism of secularism. (Maybe that should be a book!) 
If they stand up and down for all types of marriage, then they need to stand up and down for everything else. That allows Christians to have Bible studies at Starbucks next to the gay couples sipping their Chai Soy Latte Green Tea Swirls (because we know Reformed believers would never drink such a thing.) We can say we choose not to do something but to make it a mandate is, as said a number of times before, impossible.


----------



## ZackF (Sep 15, 2014)

thbslawson said:


> A group from our church frequently meets at a local Starbucks for Bible study and other small group get togethers, and they're very happy to have us. One time the manager even walked up to us afterward and gave us some free drink coupons saying how she appreciated that we always cleaned off our table and put our chairs back nicely.




This is exactly how I think we are to "heap hot coals", "love our neighbor" and "bless those who persecute us." Jambo has it right too. We should become known for peacefulness and respect towards outsiders despite their treatment of us and the name of Christ. Double down to borrow a gamblers phrase and deliberately patronize a coffee shop, provided the coffee is decent, that is ran/owned by homosexuals. If we are tossed out of a store, we should kindly express our regrets for decision and leave respectfully. God can handle the unbeliever and his blasphemy, foul language, idolatry and temper tantrums. He doesn't need our shouting and calls for "fire and lightening." I would even go a notch farther and deliberately patronize a coffee shop, provided the coffee was decent, that I knew was ran/owned by homosexuals. A Christian (American Christian I say as I know it is different outside the USA), In my humble opinion, should also be a good tipper too. Alas, we have a reputation for being the worse tippers despite the quality of service and attention given.


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647 (Sep 16, 2014)

KS_Presby said:


> I think the work situation is worth considering..how should we treat a boss that is homosexual? Do as little as possible for what we are paid? Maybe find ways to say tacky and inappropriate things under our breath lest he think we approve of his lifestyle? I was told by my pastor that there are unbelieving businessmen in the area that only hire home schooled (of whom the majority are Evangelical Christians) teens to work for them because of the teens' work ethic. We can reasonably guess that these hiring practices have absolutely nothing to do with any boycotting habits of their parents.



We're back to the very point that we in opposition have explained from square one. I've seen a few here (and another thread) throw out the very misdirected, 'well, if you're only going to by from Christians, you only have like two options.' First, I've never heard anyone in this thread say, 'Christians should only buy from other Christians' so let's dispense with that caricature/misunderstanding/strawman or whatever is.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 16, 2014)

**MODERATION**

Please stick to the topic at hand. If you have questions or issues on related, but different topics, please feel free to start another thread.


----------



## jandrusk (Sep 16, 2014)

I love Chai Soy Latte Green Tea Swirls, I don't remember seeing a prohibition for that drink in the Westminster Standards.


----------



## jandrusk (Sep 16, 2014)

If your going to boycott every company that supports gay marriage you best move out to the woods and raise your own livestock for food along with a water well and a vineyard. Pretty much every corporation I know of in America supports it in one way or the other.


----------



## ZackF (Sep 16, 2014)

My second paragraph belonged on a separate thread indeed. Forgive me for the carelessness.


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 16, 2014)

SolaScriptura said:


> Again, it isn't that Starbucks is a pagan company. It's that it is a pagan company that openly scorns Christians. And yet we continue to give them our business. They snicker because they know our "moral indignation" won't rise to the level of actually taking a stand.
> "Shame on you for supporting immorality and for belittling and mocking the moral framework that has been set in motion by our Creator... here's my money... now please hand me my latte frapucino! And don't you forget that lesson I taught you! What? I'm short a nickel? Oh... here's the rest of the money I owe you."



I think Ben has articulated the issue well, and I have a mix of agreement and disagreement.

Issue 1 (already identified): factual basis that Starbucks openly scorns Christians.

I haven't seen it. I've seen false representation of the accusation, but what is evident is that Starbucks has an openly acknowledged policy supporting what it calls "diversity." I grant that it has spent money furthering a political agenda I oppose.

Point on this: if Starbucks is not openly mocking Christians, then the reason for treating Starbucks differently from Microsoft, Apple, Google, etc., is gone.

If, in fact, Starbucks has said, "we don't want your business," fine, I'd not buy from them. But if they have not said that, then let's not impute ill motives where none exist.

Issue 2


> They snicker because they know our "moral indignation" won't rise to the level of actually taking a stand.



Whether they snicker or not is nothing to me. The real question I think we are grappling with is "taking a stand."

What is our duty in taking a stand? For example, I participated in getting signatures to get the Washington referendum on the ballot, forcing a vote on the issue. I even got some signatures from Starbucks customers. We rallied in the political realm and lost.

Now my name is on a list "homophobic haters" circulated among the political opposition. Sobeit, it goes with the territory. I took a stand. I don't think I had a Christian duty to do it, but I nevertheless chose to put my energy into that effort.

Am I, or any other Christian, required to put such effort into every buying decision? 

In the 90s I boycotted things made in China because of their slave labor and anti-Christian policy. I took to task the CEOs of various companies for advertising "made in America" when in fact it was assembled in America using Chinese manufactured parts. The CEO of New Balance even called me once to explain why he had to do this, asking for my understanding.

The net result of all this pot-stirring (others were involved too) was the FTC rule that now requires labeling you often see: "Assembled in America from ____ parts."

But I've abandoned that fight now because the juggernaut has rolled over all of us. 

At this point, unless a vendor or company obviously is hostile toward me or mine, I purchase based on price and quality. It's a stewardship issue: not just of money, but of time. 

Issue 3 (addressed by others already, and I think acknowledged by Ben). Is a Christian obligated to shun a business based on the morality or political activity of its owners or owners' representatives?

I think this is muddy enough that one cannot make a blanket rule or implicitly chide those who differ in opinion.


----------



## KMK (Sep 16, 2014)

Much to chew on. Let's take a coffee break!


----------

